# Pandora's Box



## Pandoras (Apr 9, 2013)

Well folks I do apologize, but I am _not_ the Pandora Hephaistos and the other god/dess created from clay to punish all of mankind, but I _am_ the chaos which completes the other half of Feng - her gf that is, ^^

That being said, I am looking to revive my presence online. At one time, I was a titan of online foruming, but, you know, the sort who is both old-and-young, found everywhere, known by a fair few, but never overly (oppressively) present. 

I used to haunt an book forum, then helped revive a creative forum, admin-ed its successor for a time, and then started up my own forum in 2012, but I have lost the shine I once had for online foruming: depression and all that good stuff. 

So consider this journal the equivalent of Pandora's Box - my little fiefdom of chaos on the web. I'll journal about my struggles, my weight loss goals, new fin or finless additions to the fam, and so on. Perhaps do some reviews or share some of the articles I'll write, in time, from my own website. 

So, please, bear with me and my cray-cray-ness, and welcome me into the fold graciously. 

I look forward to luring you all further into the madness that is my mind, ;]


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, now my journal feels like a potato...


----------

